# Anyone interested in RPing?



## Wolfy1001 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello, is anyone interested in RPing? I'm pretty comfortable with G to MA types.

Shoot me a text on Skype if you're interested, we can discuss more in detail there.

Thank you for reading this.

Skype name: svartulf1001


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

Wolfy1001 said:


> I'm pretty comfortable with G to MA types.



 G to MA ? what that mean?

I am interested in Rp but english isn't my first language so I would find it hard...


----------



## TheNeonHyena (Apr 16, 2016)

They're talking about the content and how "adult" it is. 

G- General Audience, is okay for anyone to read. No adult situations whatsoever. 
PG-13 Acceptable for slightly more mature individuals. Usually can contain mild violence, some cursing and romantic scenes that are nonsexual in nature. 
MA (or R) - Mature Audiences Only- Meaning they can have violence, cursing and sexual situations. 

Anyway,  I was curious what kind of things you're looking for. Just seeking roleplay doesn't give me any idea if you're looking for adventure, slice of life, horror... I might be interested if I had an idea of what I was getting into.


----------



## Wolfy1001 (Apr 16, 2016)

TheNeonHyena said:


> They're talking about the content and how "adult" it is.
> 
> G- General Audience, is okay for anyone to read. No adult situations whatsoever.
> PG-13 Acceptable for slightly more mature individuals. Usually can contain mild violence, some cursing and romantic scenes that are nonsexual in nature.
> ...


I was thinking a something Adventurous medieval fantasy era, whatever rating you'd be comfortable with. Mythical creatures, Magic, etc etc.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 17, 2016)

I never have rping so I would be so noob doing it and also my english use to be baaaaad


----------

